# Replacement power supply for M-Audio Profire 2626



## XiphiasAudio (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey,

I'm looking for a power supply replacement for my Profire 2626. 
(Bought it off a mate but he lost the power cable *sigh*)

Just wondering... I have a cord but it doesn't seem to fit. I use it for my Speaker Amp 


So is there a difference between the sizes? I have found that there is a 2.1mm and 2.5mm as well and I think the Profire needs a 2.5mm jack?

Would this work?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-12V-3A-AC-POWER-SUPPLY-ADAPTER-CHARGER-For-LG-LCAP07F-LCD-Monitor-OEM-/331213330180?hash=item4d1dda5704:g:~E8AAOSwC81TgqcU

I can just give it a go and see what happens but I thought I would pop something up on here first and get some professional opinion 

Cheers,
Row


----------

